# NetFlix selling previously viewed movies for $9.99 and free shipping



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I don't know how long they have been doing this but I just noticed that NetFlix is selling previously viewed titles for $9.99 with free shipping.

Not much of a selection right now but a good idea. Hope it works out well for them.


----------



## zmark (Apr 18, 2005)

It's an awful idea. They end up selling out of all the older OOP (out of print) items, and nobody will be able to rent them


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

They must buy huge numbers of new release movies and after a few months don't need them all, that would be my guess of what they'll be selling.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Do you have to be a member to buy them?


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Our local Blockbuster's sells them for about 6 or 7. I've bought a few there.


----------

